# Gorgeous George, The SnowShoe Imposter!



## TheRoxyLoves (Oct 10, 2010)

Just thought i'd update some pictures of how little George is growing!


----------



## Woo Woo (Oct 16, 2010)

Sooo cute!:thumbup:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

he is lovely is he a snow shoe? sorry just seen the thread heading


----------



## TheRoxyLoves (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi DKDream,

Well his mum is a SnowShoe, but we've no idea what dad is, so no papers for young George here.


----------



## angelblue (Aug 4, 2009)

He is gorgeous george allright ,very handsome x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

TheRoxyLoves said:


> Hi DKDream,
> 
> Well his mum is a SnowShoe, but we've no idea what dad is, so no papers for young George here.


he is a beautiful boy papers dont matter


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I love Snowshoes!! I will have my own one day :thumbup:

George is stunning.


----------



## TheRoxyLoves (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone!! 

yeah i never intended on breeding / showing so the papers didn't bother me, it just means i can't call him a real snowshoe! but he's my handsome little boy anyway!! thinking about getting him a friend but i'll put that topic in Cat Chat  

xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: he's purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

TheRoxyLoves said:


> Thanks everyone!!
> 
> yeah i never intended on breeding / showing so the papers didn't bother me, it just means i can't call him a real snowshoe! but he's my handsome little boy anyway!! thinking about getting him a friend but i'll put that topic in Cat Chat
> 
> xx


you can still show him without papers - if your interested pm Carolmanycats on here she will help im sure.


----------



## TheRoxyLoves (Oct 10, 2010)

Hmm maybe, i don't think i'd be very good at it though haha! he's beautiful, and would like everyone to see him! I Might consider it, when he's all grown into his features haha! xx


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Snowshoe  I've never heard of them before! 

I'm not up on my cat breeds, i'm willing to learn with cutie piccies like that!!


----------



## TheRoxyLoves (Oct 10, 2010)

He Adorable, Snowshoes are quite new to me too, i want a siamese, but ended up with George, and i'm soo glad i did!!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

TheRoxyLoves said:


> He Adorable, Snowshoes are quite new to me too, i want a siamese, but ended up with George, and i'm soo glad i did!!


i think theirs a proper breeder of them in Doncaster


----------



## TheRoxyLoves (Oct 10, 2010)

I think we're waiting until January now to adopt a little friend for George to play with!


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

wow....it's like he is saying "have a look at these talons on the end of my paws" great photo's by the way, he is a lovely boy


----------



## TheRoxyLoves (Oct 10, 2010)

Aw thank you, i'm an ameture photographer in my spare time, i really want a decent camera to take some better quality pictures but until then this'll do.

Yeah he's stunning, i've never known a cat like him!! 

xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote: He Adorable, Snowshoes are quite new to me too, i want a siamese, but ended up with George, and i'm soo glad i did!! :End quote

How cute and adorable is George! Beautiful boy :thumbup: and fantastic photos

Quote: I think we're waiting until January now to adopt a little friend for George to play with!: End quote.

 I have Siamese kittens due next week and ready to leave at the end of January


----------



## TheRoxyLoves (Oct 10, 2010)

> I have Siamese kittens due next week and ready to leave at the end of January


Seriously?!

I may need to do some serious fluttering of the eyelashes at my husband this evening then!!

I LOVE the siamese breed!

AND on top of that! you're not too far from me!! We're in Dorset!  (Christchurch to be exact!) xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Have a look at my website Hannah (in my signature) and send a PM or email via the website if you're interested.


----------



## TheRoxyLoves (Oct 10, 2010)

I did look, and i swooned, my goodness, the christmas themed kittens had my heart into a melted pile of goo!! i'm going to ask my husband tonight if he'd consider it, and then i'll send you a PM (I'm sure he'll be okay with it) but i'm not meant to make these decisions alone hehe!! 

 and you can help me chose, who would be better for George, male or female!! 

i'm like a kid at Christmas time now haha!! 

xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

did you happen to buy him in thurrock grays? 

well for him to have the blue eyes dad wouldeither 1. have to have blue eyes or 2.have to carry the blue eye gene which means he would be crossed with a siamese/birman/ragdoll/other with blue eyes.

Was mum short haired? what did the others in the litter look like? i dont think he is a pure breed looking at him, my freind breeds snowshoes and he looks different, however he is gorgeous i love blue eyes 

snowshoes have been going for some time now orginally called silverlaces (or something) it started from siamese being crossed to american shorthairs to get the white feet, which simamese breeders didnt want/breed out. dont think they really caught on. they are meant to have the bi-colour face and white paws, but you can get lots of diff patterns so still lots of variation, i like the bi-colour mitts if they all looked like that, other than that id rather have a siamese i think.


get him a male friend after his neutered at 5 months hours of fun then, i should have some ragdolls (also blue eyed) early next year...


----------



## TheRoxyLoves (Oct 10, 2010)

Thank you for the information, Mum is short haired, and beautiful.

personally i think he's got something in him, but even if he doesn't, i don't care, it doesn't change anything, he's still my baby haha!! 

Ahh Ragdolls are precious, i love them! Looks like i've got a deicision to make lol

xx


----------

